# [Verkaufe] Samsung Syncmaster SA350 LED Monitor



## shooot3r (3. September 2011)

Samsung Syncmaster SA350 LED Bildschirm

 Verkaufe  hier meinen 2 Monate jungen Samsung LED Monitor. Der Monitor ist im   Top Zustand, wie neu. Keine Kratzer oder sonstiges. Verkaufe ihn nur, da  ich auf einen Laptop umsteigen will. Der Monitor ist wie gesagt 24 Zoll  groß und hat eine Maximalauflösung von 1920x1080. Er entstammt einem  Nichtraucherhaushalt. Die Reaktionszeit beträgt nur 2 ms und somit  perfekt für "schnelle" Anwendungen, wie z.B Games geeignet. Die OVP ist  leider nicht mehr  vorhanden. Verschickt wird der Bildschirm mit allem  Zubehör ( Netzteil, HDMI- und VGA Kabel Treiber CD und Handbuch und der  Original Rechnung natürlich). Sollten Sie jetzt noch Fragen haben,  schreiben Sie mich einfach an. Versand ist gratis. Preislich habe ich mir 160 Euro vorgestellt. Zahlung über Paypal.

mfg


----------

